# Marvi Memon Badly Exposed !!!



## Fasih Khan

*Marvi Memon Badly Exposed. One can see her face colours changing, while she talks. Welldone Shahzeb Khanzada. You've proved again that you are a Best Political Anchor of Pakistan !!!*

To The Point - 15th March 2012 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## untitled

Video too long .... what part of the video are you talking about ?


----------



## Fasih Khan

*It is all worth watching Bro !!! It is surely not to be missed. I want Pakistan Media to act this smart, we'll name them & shame them and make Pakistan safer from such cult !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Free Soul

Name and shame Marvi and such likes?

its the loss for PTI that they missed out on the chance to get yet another bright and honest politician into their ranks.

People can only brag about her domicile nothing else.... they cant prove a single point where Marvi has been proven corupt

she been on foot walking from village to village listening to poeple.. going to Police stations solving problems of the poorest. one could see the relief and pride on Nawaz Shrif's face when he got her on his side.

PTI will be given a very tuff time by this young lady...

i consider Imran Khan, Sheikh Rasheed, Ayaz Amir, Marvi, Faisal Raza Abdi and such like the true and dedicated politicians of Pakistan clean brave and talk no nonsense.


----------



## Tameem

Shahzeb definitely embrace her by continuously showing her past clips....

But nonetheless i will not calls it bravery...ya sure he makes a lot of fun by making cheap shots upon a women...!!


----------



## Free Soul

Media is no more than cheap braging general dumb public consumption material Factory.

i was also disapointed with Lukman when he was showing old clip of Marvi sitting on a side walk waving her hands around to keep flys away.that should go as madel for Marvi. she should and i am most definately proud of that image of Marvi.. she is not corrupt,.. she was always in parliement speeking truth, a honest brave lady.. i am no supporter of Nawaz but when i see her and Ayaz Amir i do nothing but admire them.

again i would saay PTI missed big times on getting this honest true politician into their ranks.


----------



## God of Death

self delete


----------



## Awesome

This is called Dhajiaan urana.

One of the same points I was struggling to understand that she has zeroed all her good work in support of womens causes by joining the very people she opposed time and time again.

I felt like she was gonna cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haviZsultan

Fasih Khan said:


> *Marvi Memon Badly Exposed. One can see her face colours changing, while she talks. Welldone Shahzeb Khanzada. You've proved again that you are a Best Political Anchor of Pakistan !!!*
> 
> To The Point - 15th March 2012 - YouTube



Shahzeb Khanzada is a professional at exposing the idiocy and double standards of politicians. I actually had a lot of respect for Marvi Memon. I have lost almost all of it since I watched this. 

Its true everyone wanted her to join Imran Khan but joining PMLN is bad for her career. For her whole life she spends time criticizing that party and now she is here screaming in favour of it. What a child.

Should have looked at her red baby face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

Free Soul said:


> Media is no more than cheap braging general dumb public consumption material Factory.
> 
> i was also disapointed with Lukman when he was showing old clip of Marvi sitting on a side walk waving her hands around to keep flys away.that should go as madel for Marvi. she should and i am most definately proud of that image of Marvi.. she is not corrupt,.. she was always in parliement speeking truth, a honest brave lady.. i am no supporter of Nawaz but when i see her and Ayaz Amir i do nothing but admire them.
> 
> again i would saay PTI missed big times on getting this honest true politician into their ranks.



You didn't see the video did you. Just try and answer all the questions that left Marvi flabbergasted. I would love to hear how you spin 

"PML - N league walon ko sharam nahi aati woh aurton ki bay hurmati kartein hain"

"I would like to join a progressive party that works for the rights of women"

There are literally countless quotes in that video clip. As I said, Marvi Memon ki dhajiaan ura di hain. This is the interview after which she should quit politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tameem

As a matter of fact on 19:30 my younger brother got an sms from his PTI friend to watch the show on Express at 20:00 as Marvi is exposed....a lot of other people directly get SMS from PTI office on this...i don't know how they came to know all this beforehand....is it preplanned and poor Marvi was falls in a trap??? But one thing is crystal clear now

Aaj...Kuchh Logon kee Mardangiat ku bohut Sakoon mila hay.... Its evident in every forum you watch on net....

Dekho...Dekho....sakoon ka har lamha ghaneemat hai...


----------



## Leader

Tameem said:


> Shahzeb definitely embrace her by continuously showing her past clips....
> 
> But nonetheless i will not calls it bravery...ya sure he makes a lot of fun by making cheap shots upon a women...!!



I think Shehzaib did a paid program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

watch out Wajahat nails even harder !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Marvi Memon ka 2013 ka naara "Maulana Diesel zindabad" hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Pure pwnage. This Khanzada guy is a really good anchor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Free Soul

Asim Aquil said:


> "PML - N league walon ko sharam nahi aati woh aurton ki bay hurmati kartein hain"
> 
> "I would like to join a progressive party that works for the rights of women"



This is our dilemma, nip picking on non issues. Someone goes like all her hard work has gone to dustbin, this or that..

She is not a weak dishonest and corrupt person.

Comments in this thread remind me of comments that religious right used to and still make about Qaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, trying level best to find two statements that out of context negate each other.

By all means Blame Army and honest politicians and get left with Jiyala and Nawaz and Taliban culture.

Does it matter in the slightest if you win an argument proving that out of context two statements are contradictory. So be it.... 

I dislike Nawaz on many issues, but does that lower my respect for Ayaz Amir who on many occasions criticized Army &#8211; the institution that i have deep love for &#8211; Ayaz Amir has been a open critic of many of PML-Ns bad policies so much so hypocrisies. Nawaz and Ayaz both are wise in this respect.

I been the biggest critic of Imran Khan on blind support and soft corner for extremist right, but is he dishonest or given a chance would he not confront badies when he sees atrocities being committed ? he is neither dishonest nor corrupt. And i respect him for that. He may say whatever he may against Army but a honest man&#8217;s criticism can only be good not bad. Not like people who criticize on Bias and with a grudge.

i am not defending anyone&#8217;s corner &#8211; this is a dilemma where cheap general BUMB public retarded consumption material takes priority over ev thing else.

Cheers


----------



## SQ8

*URDU IS NOT PERMITTED OUTSIDE MEMBERS CLUB.
The violation of this will lead to infractions.
*


----------



## Free Soul

haviZsultan said:


> Shahzeb Khanzada is a professional at exposing the idiocy and double standards of politicians. I actually had a lot of respect for Marvi Memon. I have lost almost all of it since I watched this.
> 
> Its true everyone wanted her to join Imran Khan but joining PMLN is bad for her career. For her whole life she spends time criticizing that party and now she is here screaming in favour of it. What a child.
> 
> Should have looked at her red baby face.




Above can also be Put as follows my friend (by the way my friend, i mostly have found your posts always very interesting to read &#8211; so i can only agree to disagree)

Khanjanda Shezeb is a professional at feeding general idiotic concepts that matter just to idiots (sorry). Non issues least for the good of people. Dilemma? People themselves getting jumpy on that don&#8217;t realize they are undermining their future.


She is by all means can be called a child , i would not mind in the slightest. For me she disappointed me that she could not counter blaba mouths in PTI like Sheerine Madzarri and got disheartened and joined Nawaz league. I think a shortsighted decision. But is she dishonest i would not think so.


Wont like to comment on being baby getting red faced or not...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Lets have a PML-N official statement on this

"There are no Angels in Pakistan. We have to deal with what is available." 

( no its not IK statment, this time its PML-N )


----------



## Irfan Baloch

the video is pointless mud slinging

very typical and standard way of criticizing somebody in Pakistan is insult that person. thats a standard response of PPP vs PTI and PTI vs Nawaz League and Nawaz League Vs MQM and so forth.

if this is how someone is planning to confront Marvi then there is not much hope.

reminds me of Norman Finkelstein's response to his critics
he is accused by Zionists to be a an Antisemitic Jew or a Jew Hating Jew for his stance over Israel- Palestine conflict.

he states, whatever is said about me maybe true (i.e. me being antisemitic) but that doesnt matter. what matters is if whatever I am saying (in favor of Palestinians) is true or not?

Lost me? I bet most of you did. dont blame you. after all you are my fellow Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baqai

wow that was an EPIC interview ...


----------



## somebozo

she is female version of lota!


----------



## mr42O

lol poor marvi !!!!! what did she meant by barnol ??? is it what i think ?


----------



## baqai

to be honest she had a lot of respect from me, i am not happy with her decision of joining PML (N) but hopefully she will cont to do good work there and maybe be the "Andhoon Mai Kana Raja" (Or in this case Rani) .... oh by the way i personally think Shahbaz Shariff is a hard working person it's just that his brother is someone i dislike a lot.


----------



## JanjaWeed

this is what you call ''Gotcha''. Normally she has lot of comments to make about lot of things, whereas today her favourite line was ''no comments''..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

JanjaWeed said:


> this is what you call ''Gotcha''. Normally she has lot of comments to make about lot of things, whereas today her favourite line was ''no comments''..



I thought it was Ganjagweed, Rasta ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Armstrong said:


> I thought it was Ganjagweed, Rasta ?


toomany 'g's geez.. it's devil on the horseback smoking the weed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nitetrogen70

haha well she might be a clean politician but after joining pml n what can you hope to achieve from a sinking ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

Leader said:


> watch out Wajahat nails even harder !!



*It seems like a great show. Is it playing, tonight ? *


----------



## Fasih Khan

Tameem said:


> As a matter of fact on 19:30 my younger brother got an sms from his PTI friend to watch the show on Express at 20:00 as Marvi is exposed....a lot of other people directly get SMS from PTI office on this...i don't know how they came to know all this beforehand....is it preplanned and poor Marvi was falls in a trap??? But one thing is crystal clear now
> 
> *Aaj...Kuchh Logon kee Mardangiat ku bohut Sakoon mila hay.... Its evident in every forum you watch on net....*
> Dekho...Dekho....sakoon ka har lamha ghaneemat hai...



*Excuse Me Mate !!! It is none other then PML (N) Which is full of pervert minds. They in their history have been showing such low levels, whether It was Benazir Bhutto, Sherry Rehman, Kashmala Tariq, Atiqa Odho Or Sharmila Farooqi (Latest), they have talked Utter Rubbish against all these ladies in politics. We might have millions of political differences with Marvi Memon but you wouldn't find us reaching their low levels, Insha' Allah.*

*And By bringing Man / Woman devide you are indirectly giving the same message !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Fasih Khan said:


> *It seems like a great show. Is it playing, tonight ? *



Yes, but I dont know which channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

Leader said:


> Yes, but I dont know which channel.



That's probably on Ajj. Watch the promo again, you'd know ...

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

hahahhahhaha..................
i hate mian brothers............. they are civil dictators ...........
is there any democracy in their party.....
they enjoyed in saudi arabia during musharaf age and now looking for saddle...........
she made a blunder by joining them.....

musharaf,s reply was fantastic................. hahahhahaha..............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem

Fasih Khan said:


> *Excuse Me Mate !!!We might have millions of political differences with Marvi Memon but you wouldn't find us reaching their low levels, Insha' Allah.*



Oh really....Just check exactly who and how many people press the thanks button on a video and than subsequent posts where a women politician was insulted, mudded and virtually owned (as the same lot put it in their own posts) eventually by a paid program anchorman on whose praise exactly the same lot are dying over one another (even more videos are produced with same intent by same group of people), no one even think a little that the same women is the voice of oppressed, cornered and poor people of this very Pakistan we all cherishedshame!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Tameem said:


> Oh really....Just check exactly &#8220;who&#8221; and how many people press the &#8220;thanks&#8221; button on a video and than subsequent posts where a women politician was insulted, mudded and virtually owned (as the same lot put it in their own posts) eventually by a paid program anchorman on whose praise exactly the same lot are dying over one another (even more videos are produced with same intent by same group of people), no one even think a little that the same women is the voice of oppressed, cornered and poor people of this very Pakistan we all cherished&#8230;&#8230;shame!!


 
Yes, we all know how PML-N has helped the country... Except given Lahore students bribery and sitting iin Saudi kings lap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rubyjackass

Irfan Baloch said:


> the video is pointless mud slinging
> 
> very typical and standard way of criticizing somebody in Pakistan is insult that person. thats a standard response of PPP vs PTI and PTI vs Nawaz League and Nawaz League Vs MQM and so forth.
> 
> if this is how someone is planning to confront Marvi then there is not much hope.
> 
> reminds me of Norman Finkelstein's response to his critics
> he is accused by Zionists to be a an Antisemitic Jew or a Jew Hating Jew for his stance over Israel- Palestine conflict.
> 
> he states, whatever is said about maybe true (i.e. me being antisemitic) but that doesnt matter. what matters is if whatever I am saying (in favor of Palestinians) is true or not?
> 
> Lost me? I bet most of you did. dont blame you. after all you are my fellow Pakistanis


Can you explain why Marvi Memon deserves more respect? I thought the interview was very professional. There were no insults. The interviewer went by her own statements in the past. For example she could have at least said she would be sad if Musharraff gets prosecuted.
Btw what is the message she carries(because you compare her message with Finkelstein's)?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

rubyjackass said:


> Can you explain why Marvi Memon deserves more respect? I thought the interview was very professional. There were no insults. The interviewer went by her own statements in the past. For example she could have at least said she would be sad if Musharraff gets prosecuted.
> Btw what is the message she carries(because you compare her message with Finkelstein's)?


well said...... that,s what we are saying................


----------



## Fasih Khan

Tameem said:


> Oh really....Just check exactly &#8220;who&#8221; and how many people press the &#8220;thanks&#8221; button on a video and than subsequent posts where a women politician was insulted, mudded and virtually owned (as the same lot put it in their own posts) eventually by a paid program anchorman on whose praise exactly the same lot are dying over one another (even more videos are produced with same intent by same group of people), no one even think a little that the same women is the voice of oppressed, cornered and poor people of this very Pakistan we all cherished&#8230;&#8230;shame!!



*I'm afraid you're not making any point here. People liking that video does not term as how you precieved it. We are pointing at a Politician (man or a woman, doesn't matter to us) who have betrayed her Ex. Leader, EX. Party and Millions of other Righteous Pakistanis who thought she was a decent lady with ethics and morality, and were developing false hopes from her, watching her righteous political stances. I hope it's clear, Now.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rubyjackass

mr42O said:


> lol poor marvi !!!!! what did she meant by barnol ??? is it what i think ?


 
The spelling is burnol. But please enlighten us with what you thought 'barnol' meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

How conveniently she said that Imran Khan and PTI are siding with the establishment while completely ignoring that it was her who was sitting with and supporting General Musharaff! Heck it was Musharaff who introduced her and made her a member of national assembly or else she would have been no one! 

If anybody thinks that IK and PTI is being supported by establishment, they need to get their heads examined! That man Javed Hashmi is the symbol of struggle against the establishment when people like Nawaz Sharif and Marvi memon either fly away or side with dictators!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

Fasih Khan said:


> *I'm afraid you're not making any point here. People liking that video does not term as how you precieved it. We are pointing at a Politician (man or a woman, doesn't matter to us) who have betrayed her Ex. Leader, EX. Party and Millions of other Righteous Pakistanis who thought she was a decent lady with ethics and morality, and were developing false hopes from her, watching her righteous political stances. I hope it's clear, Now.*


 
same is the case with all those who joined PTI. Infact there are some who have done this twice


----------



## Infinite

Rafael said:


> How conveniently she said that Imran Khan and PTI are siding with the establishment while completely ignoring that it was her who was sitting with and supporting General Musharaff! Heck it was Musharaff who introduced her and made her a member of national assembly or else she would have been no one!
> 
> If anybody thinks that IK and PTI is being supported by establishment, they need to get their heads examined! That man Javed Hashmi is the symbol of struggle against the establishment when people like Nawaz Sharif and Marvi memon either fly away or side with dictators!


And even if Establishment is supporting PTI then who really cares?PTI has good plan for Pakistan so i would not mind seeing them in power by hook or by crook.I think pretty much 90% of the population would agree with PTI Domestic Policies.


----------



## Fasih Khan

Tiger Awan said:


> same is the case with all those who joined PTI. Infact there are some who have done this twice



*To startup I have no love for PTI, But Imran as in Individual seems million times better then Nawaz / Shahbaz. If out of them two parties she had to join one, So PTI Without any doubt was a better choice.*


----------



## Fasih Khan

Infinite said:


> And even if Establishment is supporting PTI then who really cares?PTI has good plan for Pakistan so i would not mind seeing them in power by hook or by crook.I think pretty much *90% of the population would agree with PTI Domestic Policies*.



*
Please Do Not make it a PTI Thread Again  No to the Bolded part. Imran has got No policy against War On Terror, just talk And No policy and intents for Kashmir Issue Resolution, he even seems least bothered and In-sensitive about Kashmir and Kashmiris.*


----------



## Tiger Awan

Fasih Khan said:


> *To startup I have no love for PTI, But Imran as in Individual seems million times better then Nawaz / Shahbaz. If out of them two parties she had to join one, So PTI Without any doubt was a better choice.*



He is campaigning to become Prime Minister. You cant just treat him as an Individual. We have to take in account the party he is building.


----------



## Fasih Khan

Tiger Awan said:


> He is campaigning to become Prime Minister. You cant just treat him as an Individual. We have to take in account the party he is building.



Bro, Lets all be honest in discussion. He's not got a great team as by your argument. I agree with it but has Nawaz got better team, including fraudalents, thugs, rapers, fake degree holders .... So please leave it there ... Imran and his team are yet to prove, what they really are ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinite

Fasih Khan said:


> *
> Please Do Not make it a PTI Thread Again  No to the Bolded part. Imran has got No policy against War On Terror, just talk And No policy and intents for Kashmir Issue Resolution, he even seems least bothered and In-sensitive about Kashmir and Kashmiris.*


Look - No matter which party is in power the foreign policy will always have an input from our armed forces so nobody can change it drastically..i am talking about domestic policies.


----------



## Fasih Khan

I and Millions more take Kashmir as a Demestic Issue. I was expecting this very answer from a PTI Member.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Fasih Khan said:


> Bro, Lets all be honest in discussion. He's not got a great team as by your argument. I agree with it but has Nawaz got better team, including fraudalents, thugs, rapers, fake degree holders .... So please leave it there ... Imran and his team are yet to prove, what they really are ....



Why leave it? Why leave the SO called New team????

Nawaz had fraudalents, thugs, rapers, fake degree holders but they went to PTI and had Marvi joined this team she would have done a great job.

But she joined Nawaz ( who is once again left with his faithful workers ) and she is now like Nawaz PUBLIC ENEMY NUMBER 1


----------



## iioal malik

GO on Pti fan boys ..We all remember the time when ya all use to bag her to Join PTI on twitter..

It's pretty sad to see some ppl ganging up n try to be cocky to throw some harsh comments on the lady So you all can sleep better 

It's the matter of people you could drag into your political party to bring change.You cannot find change if u don't have the will of change inside you.


----------



## eik_pagall

I don't know why..... but i started hating her after she's joined PML-N

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iioal malik

Imran khan touched her feet to join pti 

Marvi Memon slaps Imran Khan and PTI - YouTube


----------



## Icewolf

iioal malik said:


> Imran khan touched her feet to join pti
> 
> Marvi Memon slaps Imran Khan and PTI - YouTube


 
i remember i saw video of nawaz sharif crying in jail on youtube in musharraf times... dikhaoo?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pak-marine

isko kehtay hain ganda karna ... she is LOTTI


----------



## Irfan Baloch

rubyjackass said:


> Can you explain why Marvi Memon deserves more respect? I thought the interview was very professional. There were no insults. The interviewer went by her own statements in the past. For example she could have at least said she would be sad if Musharraff gets prosecuted.
> Btw what is the message she carries(because you compare her message with Finkelstein's)?



dear 
I am talking beyond the interview.
our mentality of insulting someone if that person has a different PoV
I am talking about the over all attitude. the same PTI or PPP guys might have been singing praise to this same woman had she joined their party.
so what matters to them is who is with them regardless of what he or she stands for or what her / his past is.

for nawaz league now she is cleansed and pavitra (apologies for misspell) for the rest she deserves all the mockery and insults that are normally lashed out at opposing party leaders.

my take is, she is a good and able person in her own right and was one the top members of Musharraf's team. this is why she was approached by other parties.

Although, I agree with my fellow members who are saying that she has contradicted her self and made a blunder by joining a party of selfish leadership that is running a political party like a family business and is equally tainted like the PPP. but lets not ignore her qualities that set her apart from the usual crowd of the foul mouth scroungers that grace the Pakistani channels. 

so she says now that joining the establishment party was a big blunder on her part and maybe sometime in the future she will say the same thing about Nawaz league? maybe this statement was forced on her? and was her right to pass? who knows but I would rather respect her &#8220;no comment&#8221; comment instead of a circular argument normally made by our politicians when they are asked a question that puts them on the spot.
Only time will tell if she keeps her dignity and her distinction like Ayaz Amir or become just another typical member of Nawaz leadership. 

Right, that&#8217;s enough said in her defence.



eik_pagall said:


> I don't know why..... but i started hating her after she's joined PML-N



not surprising my dear 
its a problem with us Pakistanis

maybe you will start hating your favourite leader if he or she also leaves your favourite party and joins Nawaz league too?
then there is another Pakistani who will assume the role of forgiver and must be forgiving her for her "sins" of being a part of Musharraf's team now that she is with Nawaz league.

emotions define our behaviours rather than rational thinking.

its not the message but the personality I was referring to. so relevance with Norman was to focus on argument not on political affiliation. Zionists hate him because he makes a case about Israeli atrocities on Palestinians and detests the use of holocaust card to justify the brutality on Palestinians. Instead of taking him on his argument they call him a Jew hating Jew. Likewise in our country, we insult and disregard a person based on our differing political opinions with his or her point of view without giving our self a chance to think whether what he is saying is right or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sinnerman108

Fasih Khan said:


> *Marvi Memon Badly Exposed. One can see her face colours changing, while she talks. Welldone Shahzeb Khanzada. You've proved again that you are a Best Political Anchor of Pakistan !!!*
> 
> To The Point - 15th March 2012 - YouTube


 


Free Soul said:


> Name and shame Marvi and such likes?
> 
> *its the loss for PTI that they missed out on the chance to get yet another bright and honest politician into their ranks.
> *
> People can only brag about her domicile nothing else.... they cant prove a single point where Marvi has been proven corupt
> 
> she been on foot walking from village to village listening to poeple.. going to Police stations solving problems of the poorest. one could see the relief and pride on Nawaz Shrif's face when he got her on his side.
> 
> PTI will be given a very tuff time by this young lady...
> 
> i consider Imran Khan, Sheikh Rasheed, Ayaz Amir, Marvi, Faisal Raza Abdi and such like the true and dedicated politicians of Pakistan clean brave and talk no nonsense.



What the hell are you talking about !! ?? 
do you know in person that she is bright, honest etc etc etc ??

I can tell you that she is NOT, 
she is a middle aged, divorced, insecure and self indulgent woman who believes she has blue blood ( which kinda qualifies her for Pakistan's politician).

and guys PLEASE !

CHOOSE THE THREAD TITLE RIGHT.
I had a very different expectation when I clicked on this one. (badly EXPOSED ).


----------



## GURU DUTT

salman108 said:


> What the hell are you talking about !! ??
> do you know in person that she is bright, honest etc etc etc ??
> 
> I can tell you that she is NOT,
> she is a middle aged, divorced, insecure and self indulgent woman who believes she has blue blood ( which kinda qualifies her for Pakistan's politician).
> 
> and guys PLEASE !
> 
> CHOOSE THE THREAD TITLE RIGHT.
> I had a very different expectation when I clicked on this one. (badly EXPOSED ).



people should not be so harsh on her so much just because she might not follow popular mood of people & think otherwise !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Self Deleted*


----------



## Free Soul

salman108 said:


> What the hell are you talking about !! ??
> do you know in person that she is bright, honest etc etc etc ??



No need to get this much angry sir.

has there been a occasion where the rating hungry media has ever let go of a chance where they can humiliate a person not to their liking, (person - institution etc)

Sir i have not met Marvi in person but what i can say is on the basis of what we observe, on comparison do you see persons like Marvi in politics? 
where all the might of the government and her opponents and media could not prove a single case of corruption on her. brag about her domicile but has she ever been dishonest?

i would not think so sir. and i just say on basis of what is visible to me

just for an example i would put this -have the guys in this forum discussing F-16, F-22, MiGs, SU-30s flown these aircrafts ? not that i know of. doesnt make them totally irrelevant to the discussions. 
well the way you are putting it 99.9% of members on PDF should not lecture on stuff cuz they havent got personal experience in the regards.

Ta Free Soul

(just on a side note: your Avatar scares me - but what a great general he was)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

salman108 said:


> What the hell are you talking about !! ??
> do you know in person that she is bright, honest etc etc etc ??
> 
> I can tell you that she is NOT,
> she is a *middle aged, divorced, insecure and self indulgent* woman who believes she has blue blood ( which kinda qualifies her for Pakistan's politician).
> 
> and guys PLEASE !
> 
> CHOOSE THE THREAD TITLE RIGHT.
> I had a very *different expectation* when I clicked on this one. (badly EXPOSED ).



irrelevant and judgemental comment that has nothing to do with what she says or does.
yet she still manages to be well versed, fluent and multilingual and important enough to make a mark in the politics 
if this is despite she being insecure then one wonders what she will achieve if she over comes these short comings you just listed

by the way I know that our yardstick to criticise politicians is either corruption, misappropriation of funds and incompetence.
site with examples which of the above 3 apply on her?

sorry that you are disappointed the title and your expectations. I had no delusions and knew there wont be much that is being sold as *exposure.*


----------



## haviZsultan

Icewolf said:


> i remember i saw video of nawaz sharif crying in jail on youtube in musharraf times... dikhaoo?


 
Yeah and if Imran Khan touched her feet it exactly shows the amount of respect she had before she made a foolish decision and joined a party she had insulted all her life. 



Irfan Baloch said:


> I am talking beyond the interview.
> our mentality of insulting someone if that person has a different PoV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this is an issue... but I have discovered as a writer and as a Nationalist Chapter Head in the PNA, my organization just how hard it is to be neutral and still express your views despite pressures from your peers to write things from a certain angle, from their viewpoint from the organizations viewpoint. But you can do it... for that I commend you. And it must take remarkable self control.... just not getting pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> my take is, she is a good and able person in her own right and was one the top members of Musharraf's team. this is why she was approached by other parties.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a journalist I once had a source. Claimed this woman is the champion of women's rights in Pakistan. No one has done more for women than Marvi memon. She is also constantly campaigning for the rights of Sindhis. So there are good things about her. Yet it is hard for me to see her recent decision positively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I agree with my fellow members who are saying that she has contradicted her self and made a blunder by joining a party of selfish leadership that is running a political party like a family business and is equally tainted like the PPP. *but lets not ignore her qualities that set her apart from the usual crowd* of the foul mouth scroungers that grace the Pakistani channels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to agree. She is still different from the other politicians. But again the party hopping has badly dented her reputation as a person who is willing to rebel, even against her own political party. Now she is paroting the PMLN stand even though she has insulted the party all along. I mean everything she said, she was defending the PMLN-everything.
> 
> Its her independent thinking that I came to admire so much. She never stuck to the party line. Even in the PML-Q in fact specially in her last days in the PML-Q. I even understood the reason she quit. PML-Q became a stooge of PPP and was simply becoming a party that was swapping favours for favours.
> 
> But its actually hurt me a lot to know that she is many ways like the others and has done something exactly like the others. I used to respect her more than Shah Mahmood Qureshi who I thought always stood up for National interest. She just did exactly what others do... spit at PMLN all your life and join the same party... what a joke yaar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emotions define our behaviours rather than rational thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just described in a one liner how killers like PPP are elected. But again off topic... but keeping emotions out is something I'd like to learn from you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sinnerman108

GURU DUTT said:


> people should not be so harsh on her so much just because she might not follow popular mood of people & think otherwise !!!!!!!!


 


Free Soul said:


> No need to get this much angry sir.
> 
> has there been a occasion where the rating hungry media has ever let go of a chance where they can humiliate a person not to their liking, (person - institution etc)
> 
> Sir i have not met Marvi in person but what i can say is on the basis of what we observe, on comparison do you see persons like Marvi in politics?
> where all the might of the government and her opponents and media could not prove a single case of corruption on her. brag about her domicile but has she ever been dishonest?
> 
> i would not think so sir. and i just say on basis of what is visible to me
> 
> just for an example i would put this -have the guys in this forum discussing F-16, F-22, MiGs, SU-30s flown these aircrafts ? not that i know of. doesnt make them totally irrelevant to the discussions.
> well the way you are putting it 99.9% of members on PDF should not lecture on stuff cuz they haven&#8217;t got personal experience in the regards.
> 
> Ta Free Soul
> 
> (just on a side note: your Avatar scares me - but what a great general he was)


 


Irfan Baloch said:


> irrelevant and judgemental comment that has nothing to do with what she says or does.
> yet she still manages to be well versed, fluent and multilingual and important enough to make a mark in the politics
> if this is despite she being insecure then one wonders what she will achieve if she over comes these short comings you just listed
> 
> by the way I know that our yardstick to criticise politicians is either corruption, misappropriation of funds and incompetence.
> site with examples which of the above 3 apply on her?
> 
> sorry that you are disappointed the title and your expectations. I had no delusions and knew there wont be much that is being sold as *exposure.*



I can afford to be judgmental, I should have been more clear in the previous post.
I can afford to be judgmental because of real life experience
so, let me put it there again.
She is a middle aged, divorced, insecure and self indulgent woman of very ordinary aptitude.
The only reason of her getting noticed is because of the contacts her daddy had as IBM country manager and because of regular exercise.

Good riddance !

PS: 
She was a teacher in Kindergarten before politics.
She is a result of Get Shaukat's skewed and cheap judgement.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

everybody has a price, idc who she joins, i only trust Imran khan, idc about all other selfish politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Irfan Baloch said:


> the video is pointless mud slinging
> 
> very typical and standard way of criticizing somebody in Pakistan is insult that person. thats a standard response of PPP vs PTI and PTI vs Nawaz League and Nawaz League Vs MQM and so forth.
> 
> if this is how someone is planning to confront Marvi then there is not much hope.
> 
> reminds me of Norman Finkelstein's response to his critics
> he is accused by Zionists to be a an Antisemitic Jew or a Jew Hating Jew for his stance over Israel- Palestine conflict.
> 
> he states, whatever is said about me maybe true (i.e. me being antisemitic) but that doesnt matter. what matters is if whatever I am saying (in favor of Palestinians) is true or not?
> 
> Lost me? I bet most of you did. dont blame you. after all you are my fellow Pakistanis



The issue central to us may not be Marvi's blatant lota baazi, but it definitely is making her the face of women's liberation in Pakistan.

She has given a lot of rhetoric in support of women's causes but close to no action - is that because she doesn't believe in them as evidenced here by joining the very forces she criticized regarding treatment of women? This important to point out to make our voters knowledgeable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

I feel sad for her. I have had an enormous amount of respect for her before, because I felt she was young, bright, honest & genuinely wanted the best for Pakistan & its people. I don't know why she joined the PML-N, maybe it was because of the lack of options inside Pakistan, but I just feel sad about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

bilalhaider said:


> I feel sad for her. I have had an enormous amount of respect for her before, because I felt she was young, bright, honest & genuinely wanted the best for Pakistan & its people. I don't know why she joined the PML-N, maybe it was because of the lack of options inside Pakistan, but I just feel sad about this.



This is another big point. Usually its been said that the younger generation would bring change in Pakistan, but this shows that an established young politician is still the same as a traditional politician in Pakistan. We can't back hopes based on age and modern outlook alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rubyjackass

Irfan Baloch said:


> dear
> I am talking beyond the interview.
> our mentality of insulting someone if that person has a different PoV
> I am talking about the over all attitude. the same PTI or PPP guys might have been singing praise to this same woman had she joined their party.
> so what matters to them is who is with them regardless of what he or she stands for or what her / his past is.
> 
> for nawaz league now she is cleansed and pavitra (apologies for misspell) for the rest she deserves all the mockery and insults that are normally lashed out at opposing party leaders.
> 
> my take is, she is a good and able person in her own right and was one the top members of Musharraf's team. this is why she was approached by other parties.
> 
> Although, I agree with my fellow members who are saying that she has contradicted her self and made a blunder by joining a party of selfish leadership that is running a political party like a family business and is equally tainted like the PPP. but lets not ignore her qualities that set her apart from the usual crowd of the foul mouth scroungers that grace the Pakistani channels.
> 
> so she says now that joining the establishment party was a big blunder on her part and maybe sometime in the future she will say the same thing about Nawaz league? maybe this statement was forced on her? and was her right to pass? who knows but I would rather respect her no comment comment instead of a circular argument normally made by our politicians when they are asked a question that puts them on the spot.
> Only time will tell if she keeps her dignity and her distinction like Ayaz Amir or become just another typical member of Nawaz leadership.
> 
> Right, thats enough said in her defence.


Sorry in advance for throwing your own words at you. But the PTI fan boys have a point(may be this is the real Finkelstein message) in all their angry insults about Marvi. I see that you are one of those who grades politicians relatively. The justification is basically 'all of them lie and flipflop, not a big deal'. I on the other hand will simply be thankful that at least one politician is taken to task for his/her actions.

I agree that Marvi Memon is one of the best female politicians of Pakistan. If you ask me, since Sherry Rehman got booted out, Marvi is *the* best of Pakistan in terms of speaking and politicking. But that should not be an excuse for letting her off the hook. She should prove herself in PML-N like you said.


----------



## nitetrogen70

To The Point Part 2 - 16th March 2012 - YouTube
this is the rest of the inter view

part1
ikhtilaf - marvi memon - on aaj news - 16th march 2012 p1 - YouTube

part 2
ikhtilaf - marvi memon - on aaj news - 16th march 2012 p2 - YouTube

part3
ikhtilaf - marvi memon - on aaj news - 16th march 2012 p3 - YouTube

part4
ikhtilaf - marvi memon - on aaj news - 16th march 2012 p4 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nitetrogen70

rubyjackass said:


> Sorry in advance for throwing your own words at you. But the PTI fan boys have a point(may be this is the real Finkelstein message) in all their angry insults about Marvi. I see that you are one of those who grades politicians relatively. The justification is basically 'all of them lie and flipflop, not a big deal'. I on the other hand will simply be thankful that at least one politician is taken to task for his/her actions.
> 
> I agree that Marvi Memon is one of the best female politicians of Pakistan. If you ask me, since Sherry Rehman got booted out, Marvi is *the* best of Pakistan in terms of speaking and politicking. But that should not be an excuse for letting her off the hook. She should prove herself in PML-N like you said.


a lot of fault lies in her decision because at 1 point she used to support pti now she doesn't another point is that she used to talk so much smack about her current party and then she joined it like nothing ever happened. this was the main reason why people were disappointed with her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Free Soul

bilalhaider said:


> I feel sad for her. I have had an enormous amount of respect for her before, because I felt she was young, bright, honest & genuinely wanted the best for Pakistan & its people. I don't know why she joined the PML-N, maybe it was because of the lack of options inside Pakistan, but I just feel sad about this.



Bilal mate, I share this disappointment too, but does this make Marvi a corrupt politician &#8211; i would not think so.

With all my reservations for PML-N especially the attitude of Nawaz &#8211; selfishness, arrogance, overt and covert support for Lashkar Jungvi, Talliban, But I still think that that party is not irrelevant &#8211; they are able to carry their ridiculous agenda because a huge portion of public backs these notions. In fact public doesn&#8217;t understand that Nawaz might have no interest in these ridiculous ideas, he may have deep sympathy for nonsense and ridiculousness but in my opinion The real reason behind towing these policies is to create hoo haa keep media busy with non-issues (cuz we all feed on nonissues - shame) general public is illiterate that is the real problem of Pakistan, and educated population is so stubborn that even when Taliban blow their countrymen and family in front of them they don&#8217;t feel NOTHING, stupidity is such their support grows. May be the next generation of educated people would have more sense but its only a pray.

Once in true sense tolerating nonsense from our general public goes away Then you and I will see Nawaz changing his skin colour like a Chameleon would.

Now saying all what i have above, did Ayaz Amir ever back down from his opinion and truthfulness, even being in PML-N he was the lone voice in Assembly criticising his own leadership on Hadood ordinance, Women issues, he is a voice of sense, he went to Chakawal (his constituency is there too i think)when Pujabi so called Taliban below up a religious procession, he was the only politician i think who picked the bodies up and condoled the bereaving families. Has he ever been proved a hypocrite? Never .. never a corrupt person.. Marvi Definitely would be another Ayaz Amir of PML-N, and may they have more such brilliant and genuine people cuz PML-N and all other parties are in dire need of em.

Nonissues are what Pakistani egenral public and 90% of our PDF member base feeds on. None gave a measured response to following post. (oh sorry i forgot general public doesn&#8217;t care about what really matters)

http://www.defence.pk/forums/political-videos/165681-marvi-memon-badly-exposed-2.html#post2700941

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StandForInsaf

Morally corrupt and power hungry lady don't deserve any respect she is a b***h , she was only supporting PTI because she was expecting a good position in advance , but when she saw some government party offered her huge money and protocol plus position she changed her party and even started talking against her mentors.

Marvi i spit on you , you are 40 year old but still brainless and useless garbage , lotti.

DRAMA QUEEN murdabad.


----------



## Bratva

iioal malik said:


> GO on Pti fan boys ..We all remember the time when ya all use to bag her to Join PTI on twitter..
> 
> It's pretty sad to see some ppl ganging up n try to be cocky to throw some harsh comments on the lady So you all can sleep better
> 
> It's the matter of people you could drag into your political party to bring change.*You cannot find change if u don't have the will of change inside you*.



When there is not a democratic setup in PML-N and party is full of fake degree holders and law breakers (One who break out from Police station) then how come Common people expect PML-N to bring a democratic revolution?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Free Soul said:


> Bilal mate, I share this disappointment too, but does this make Marvi a corrupt politician  i would not think so.



I still do not think badly of her, because I can understand the predicament she is going through. Although I hate the PML-N & PPP the utmost, Imran Khan and his party do not fill me with confidence either; & I can understand on some levels why she chose PML-N over PTI. I think she did a very good job during Musharraf's reign, & I hope she can continue to do well for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

salman108 said:


> I can afford to be judgmental, I should have been more clear in the previous post.
> I can afford to be judgmental because of real life experience
> so, let me put it there again.
> She is a middle aged, divorced, insecure and self indulgent woman of very ordinary aptitude.
> The only reason of her getting noticed is because of the contacts her daddy had as IBM country manager and because of regular exercise.
> 
> Good riddance !
> 
> PS:
> She was a teacher in Kindergarten before politics.
> She is a result of Get Shaukat's skewed and cheap judgement.



wow what analogy and reasoning. forgive me for writing this but I think your post deserves to be moved to stupid and funny.

what real life experience did you have that made you say that she is insecure and self indulgent? please explain

and how being middle aged and divorced and a kindergarten teacher serve as a proof that she deserves the hatred you just shown?


----------



## Devil Soul

StandForInsaf said:


> Morally corrupt and power hungry lady don't deserve any respect she is a b***h , she was only supporting PTI because she was expecting a good position in advance , but when she saw some government party offered her huge money and protocol plus position she changed her party and even started talking against her mentors.
> 
> Marvi i spit on you , you are 40 year old but still brainless and useless garbage , lotti.
> 
> DRAMA QUEEN murdabad.



i'm no supporter of any political party or Marvi, but i do wonder what would have been the response if she had joined PTI? i guess than PML-N supporters would have used the same lingo & showed the same kinda respect to her PTI supporter are. Another thing just bcoz she joined PML-N she became a loti, drama queen, brainless garbage etc? What about others leaving their political parties and joining PTI what will u call them? Marday Momin or Momin lady?... i guess most are disappointed that she didn't joined PTI and have started to use really hard lingo against her which she really don't deserve.. Spitting on some one really shows how desperate & disappointed you are ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamerjamal

StandForInsaf said:


> Morally corrupt and power hungry lady don't deserve any respect she is a b***h , she was only supporting PTI because she was expecting a good position in advance , but when she saw some government party offered her huge money and protocol plus position she changed her party and even started talking against her mentors.
> 
> Marvi i spit on you , you are 40 year old but still brainless and useless garbage , lotti.
> 
> DRAMA QUEEN murdabad.



isn't it funny the person who support a (complete a-z lotta) party calls other lotta, brother do u even know the meaning of lotta?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

Irfan Baloch said:


> wow what analogy and reasoning. forgive me for writing this but I think your post deserves to be moved to stupid and funny.
> 
> what real life experience did you have that made you say that she is insecure and self indulgent? please explain
> 
> and how being middle aged and divorced and a kindergarten teacher serve as a proof that she deserves the hatred you just shown?



Isn't what I have told enough ?
I said what I said based on real life experience, 
you can not challenge that.
you can either accept it or reject it based on better information.
I am a member here for several years, I have nothing to gain from maligning her.
However I do feel compelled to say what is the truth.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Bad thread title. I thought she was badly hurt or something.


----------



## SQ8

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Bad thread title. I thought she was badly hurt or *something*.


???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

'had an accident'. What were you thinking?!!


----------



## SQ8

BelligerentPacifist said:


> 'had an accident'. What were you thinking?!!



Wardrobe accident.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

That would've been gold!


----------



## Tameem

*PTI and Marvi: A love story turned sour
*Khurram Zia Khan March 22, 2012

When the PML- Q joined hands with the current PPP government, Marvi Memon took a stand (along with some other MNAs and MPAs of her party) and decided not to join the federation. She even went a step ahead and tendered her resignation from the National Assembly.

This move improved her image in the public eye and people began to feel that she will take revolutionary steps in politics; that she will use her political standing for the people of her country.

Political analysts and critics were of the view that Marvi Memon will join the PTI after she left her parent party. But due to her differences with the PTI leadership, she did not do so.

A few months ago when she held a jalsa is Sindh along with the regions renowned journalist Qazi Asad Abid, it was thought that she will launch a new political party. But that did not happen either.

Earlier this month, Memon surprised her critics and supporters by announcing her decision to join the PML-N. I was really disappointed; I dont think the PML-N is serious about solving the problems of the common man. Despite being in rule in Punjab for more than four years, they have been unable to fulfill their promises.

While I am critical of Memons move like many others, I disagree with those who are out to malign her. Differences of opinion always exist, but sadly, we find it hard to accept this.

In particular, PTIs disgruntled approach from the day Memon joined PML-N is proving to be extremely immature. The party is not letting any chance to criticize her slide.

*A recent example of PTIs frustration is their reaction to Memons appearance on a private channels show. Even before the show went on air, I started receiving text messages from PTI supporters; I even received one from PTIs official message center urging its supporters to watch the program, stating:

Must watch Marvi Memon exposed by Shahzeb Khanzada in To the Point on Express News at 8:05 PM tonight*

After the show, I continued to receive messages that boasted the anchors capability of rendering Memon speechless.

I feel that the party displayed immaturity in handling the situation. It is high time for the PTI to move on and shake off the displeasure evidently felt by them after Memon announced her decision. People must realise that politicians are free to join any other party; the PTI must realise that all defectors will not join theirs.

Despite its message of change, PTIs reaction shows that it is no different from the established parties that display intolerance when it comes to differences of opinion. Just like them, the PTI is not willing to respect anothers decisions or views regarding the political arena.

Many people are looking towards PTI to change the political landscape of Pakistan. In this situation, PTI should be more careful about its statements so it does not disappoint hopefuls.

I am also a supporter of PTI, but I am disappointed by the partys sudden show of intolerance. If PTI is really looking to bring a positive change in the country, they must run serious campaigns via social media and other relevant mediums to infuse and enhance the level of tolerance of its supporters and workers. There are already some columnists and anchors who criticised the party for using foul language.

My humble advice to PTI would be to move ahead; to forget Marvi Memon and focus on strategising an agenda to bring the change the party has been so enthusiastically advocating.

PTI and Marvi: A love story turned sour  The Express Tribune Blog


----------



## masoomchichora

MARVI MEMON KEHTI HAI PTI PPP KI B-TEAM HAI TO PHIR PML-N KIYA HUI JO 4 YEAR SAY PPP KI GOAD MAI BETHI HUI HAI  WOHI HUI NA JO VEEENA MALIK ASHMIT PATEL KI HUI  YANI PPP ASHMIT PATEL HUA AUR PML-N VEENA MALIK


----------



## W.11

Fasih Khan said:


> *Marvi Memon Badly Exposed. One can see her face colours changing, while she talks. Welldone Shahzeb Khanzada. You've proved again that you are a Best Political Anchor of Pakistan !!!*
> 
> To The Point - 15th March 2012 - YouTube



all the best anchors love MQM, and then PTI comes and claims them


----------



## ice_man

Oscar said:


> Wardrobe accident.



sigh i can only wish! let's throw in hina rabani khar into the mix too lol


----------



## curioususer

what is the background of this issue?


----------

